# 722 any use withou service?



## Basalt (May 13, 2012)

I have the opportunity to get my parent's 722 for free. Is it of any use to me if I don't have any dish network service? I currently have ota hd and googletv/internet. Even if it only let's me integrate the google tv with my ota it would awesome. But I would like to use the dvr for ota too.

I'm open to paying small monthly fee for guide or whatever may be useful, but not interested in any kind of pay tv service. (unless I can order just Speed/Fuel  )

Thanks


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Dish receivers are generally useless without paying for service.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

try to sub for locals only, but they will add 'service fee' and DVR fee... 
anyway, try and you will see if it affordable to you


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

Without a subscription they are just a pretty good door stop…


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

:bangThey are NOT a good door stop. Too large when set flat. If you set them upright, they tip over.

They make a better paperweight!


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I hope the parents weren't leasing it. Most of those are leased.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Basalt said:


> I have the opportunity to get my parent's 722 for free. Is it of any use to me if I don't have any dish network service? I currently have ota hd and googletv/internet. Even if it only let's me integrate the google tv with my ota it would awesome. But I would like to use the dvr for ota too.
> 
> I'm open to paying small monthly fee for guide or whatever may be useful, but not interested in any kind of pay tv service. (unless I can order just Speed/Fuel  )
> 
> Thanks


Is it 722 or 722k ? If later, is it have MT2 (OTA) module inserted ?


----------



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

You can play ALL of the recorded content. No other real use.
So, if no content to play, sell the unit or rip out the HD and get an external usb enclosure for it & format for whatever OS you have on your PC. Use remaining case to throw at your neighbor's pet coyote that is howling!! 



Basalt said:


> I have the opportunity to get my parent's 722 for free. Is it of any use to me if I don't have any dish network service? I currently have ota hd and googletv/internet. Even if it only let's me integrate the google tv with my ota it would awesome. But I would like to use the dvr for ota too.
> 
> I'm open to paying small monthly fee for guide or whatever may be useful, but not interested in any kind of pay tv service. (unless I can order just Speed/Fuel  )
> 
> Thanks


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

RVRambler said:


> You can play ALL of the recorded content. No other real use.
> So, if no content to play, sell the unit or rip out the HD and get an external usb enclosure for it & format for whatever OS you have on your PC. Use remaining case to throw at your neighbor's pet coyote that is howling!!


How big is the HD and is it really worth it for reuse?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

500 GB and a hassle to unlock it (it will not spin without additional commands, what is Windows missing, Linux is OK).


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Removing a hard drive from a DVR is like selling the motor out of your Lexus and throwing the rest away.

The receiver with the HD is more valuable than the HD alone and some of these drives will not spin up in a PC anyway because they have a special setting in software that spins it up - probably useless in a PC.

Sell the owned receiver and get a couple of hundred bucks back.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

And it is just as likely to be leased and the parents do not know they don't own it. They paid a fee for it so they must own it, Not.

I'd want to check with Dish to be sure it really is owned before doing anything to it.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

So if it not owned or leased, it is a brick?
Is it usefuel for parts at all to anyone?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Only for parts for those rare repairman ...


----------

